# No Smoking at WESTINs



## zendala (Jan 26, 2006)

Saw this today on Budget Travel online...see link 

"In a hotel-chain first, Westin Hotel & Resorts (starwoodhotels.com) has just enacted a smoking ban in the guestrooms and public spaces in all of its *77 U.S., Canadian, and Caribbean properties*. The Westin Chicago River North, Westin New York at Times Square, and Walt Disney World Swan & Dolphin Resort are doling out free one-day passes to fitness centers for guests who turn in a pack of cigarettes at check-in now through Apr. 30, 2006."

_Do you think this may spread to all starwood resorts in these locales, including vacation ownership resorts?_

That would make me so happy...no offense to smokers, but smokey rooms make me sick (literally)     and smoke inevitably permeates the rugs and upholstery long before the end of its useful life, so it's in there until the unit is updated!


----------



## wingkng (Jan 26, 2006)

I too would be excited to have non-smoking rooms.  The smoke not only is personally irritating for me, but it does add cost to maintain the interior when it becomes permeated with smoke.


----------



## gmarine (Jan 26, 2006)

See this thread from December.
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14185


----------

